# Aromasin (Exemestane) Explained



## Arnold (Nov 20, 2011)

Aromasin (Exemestane) Explained by John Connor Aromasin is a steroidal aromatase inactivator used to lower circulating estrogen. It was developed to help fight breast cancer as estrogen plays a role in the growth of cancer cells. Aromasin binds irreversibly to the aromatase enzyme. This suppresses the conversion of androgens into estrogen. Circulating estrogen can be [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 20, 2011)

John Connor?! From the Terminator?!


----------

